# Luggage Concerns



## bwilburn542004 (Aug 21, 2005)

I need some assistance from my friends here. I have spoken to a rep at Amtrak but still am a little concerned regarding the size of luggage allowed as a carry-on.

We are taking the Cardinal and understand that there is not checked baggage and then we will transfer to the Star going to Kissimmee. We will be staying 9 days for vacation and wonder if we can pack all our necessities in the allowed carry-ons for the Cardinal.

The dimensions for carry ons are 28 x 22 x 14. How do we measure? This sounds silly but depending upon how you turn the luggage, the measurements change so does it really matter which way you measure? As long as none of the measurements are over the given ones? I was told by the repsentative at Amtrak that the 14 inches was the height.

They have totally confused me, or have I confused myself? :blink:


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Aug 21, 2005)

bwilburn542004 said:


> I need some assistance from my friends here.  I have spoken to a rep at Amtrak but still am a little concerned regarding the size of luggage allowed as a carry-on.
> We are taking the Cardinal and understand that there is not checked baggage and then we will transfer to the Star going to Kissimmee.  We will be staying 9 days for vacation and wonder if we can pack all our necessities in the allowed carry-ons for the Cardinal.
> 
> The dimensions for carry ons are 28 x 22 x 14.   How do we measure?  This sounds silly but depending upon how you turn the luggage, the measurements change so does it really matter which way you measure?   As long as none of the measurements are over the given ones?   I was told by the repsentative at Amtrak that the 14 inches was the height.
> ...


If you lay the piece of luggage down with the top open as if you are fixing to load it, the first twenty eight inches is concerning the length (heighth of the bag if it is standing upright). The second twenty two inches is concerning the width (laying down or standing upright). The last fourteen inches is actually concerning the depth (in other words how deep the inside of the bag is).

I can see where the representitive said height, but the previous should clarify that for ya. Just remember fifty pounds is the maximum weight, only two per person (not counting some items such as diaper bags, laptop bags, etc), and finally it is carry on luggage meaning it is supposed to fit in the upper storage rack. Carry on luggage is also the passengers' responsibilty period! In other words, you bring it, you take care of it, you know where it is! We will assist if necessary, and don't be affraid to ask us. The KEY word is "assist!" Also be sure every item is tagged with an ID tag with all your info on it. Otherwise it could be removed from the train. Hope you have a good trip! OBS...


----------



## bwilburn542004 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you OBS. I did think that the 14 inches would be the depth if I were to lay down my bag. Looks like we should manage with these dimensions.


----------



## Guest_Gingee (Aug 21, 2005)

We were on that train this year and we took a ton of luggage. Two piece each for four of us. Two teenage girls (meaning lots of clothes). I was assisted with lifting the suitcases up when we climed the stairs to go on the train. Amazingly my older daughter had 40 pounds of stuff in one suitcase (the suitcase later broke) and she had lots of stuff in there.

They didn't even weigh them either. We also carried backpacks with us too.


----------

